# Shimano Ultegra WH 6700?



## hozzerr1 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi guys,

I am considering getting Ultegra WH6700 wheelset as an upgrade to my Alex Race Pro 28 wheels that came stock on my new Scott Speedster S10 (ultegra grupo). Said wheels will cost me $520 and I will go tubeless with reg non-tubless tyres (can't afford tubeless tyres yet and not enough choices either)

I am new to the road scene, however, a seasoned mtbr with a stable of 4to 6 mtb most of the time, I run tubeless on my 29r set up and love it. 

I am pursuing road to help me condition better for the XC/CX season, if you're wondering.

Anyhow, I did a search already and didn't get anything useful so I hope you can shed some light, please.

pro vs. con, take my money and run, look elsewhere?

thanks in advance.


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

For training wheels I would stay away from 16f/20s wheels. For less money you can get a wheelset that uses Ultegra hubs, but built up with more spokes. How much do you weigh?


----------



## twigseattle (Sep 10, 2009)

Ultegra WH 6700 wheelset can be found for $400.
Shimano tubeless wheels (7850 and 6700) and SUPER strong, with no worries about the spoke count. Buy with confidence!

Ebay - Hutchinson Fusion Pro 3 tubeless tires for $110 a pair, this is affordable, comparable to normal tires. Go tubeless from day 1, buy the wheels and tires for $520 total.


----------



## santacruzdave (Nov 9, 2008)

I have these wheels. I run them with tubes 'cause tire makers have not embraced tubeless. 
They are great wheels. I race x-country mountain bikes and ride road for training. I really like this wheel set. Shamino has no weight limit for the WH6700s. I'm 165lb and can't make these wheels misbehave. They can be had for less $s.

I have been given to understand that non-tubeless tires won't work with road tubeless rims. Something about the hook up between the bead and the rim needing the pressure of a tube pressing the bead into the rim. Its not the same as your typical mountain tubeless set up. There is a thread on road tubeless in this forum. Be good to read it.

I really like these wheels. They are my winter wheels, I use the Dura-Ace carbon version for summer. The 6700 roll as nice as the DAs, are just as stiff, with the DA edging out the 6700 in the ride comfort dept. by just a hair. 
Pros:
Stiff, fairly light, no rim tape required, ready for tubeless when more tires become available.
Cons:
Not as easy to repair as a pair of standard hand built wheels 'cause they don't use standard spokes or rims.
Good luck!


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

I'd get the rs80 c24's instead - I run tubeless on my mtb bike, but don't bother on the road.


----------



## Brazos (Jun 20, 2009)

Running tubeless is great. I have these same wheels (WH-6700) I bought from chainreaction in June for $305 (not sure what the going rate is). I picked up Atom Com tubeless tires for about $50 each (I think from Wiggle). This combo has proven to work great. I won't be screwing with tubes anymore.


----------



## Brazos (Jun 20, 2009)

I was curious to see what chainreactioncycles was selling the WH-6700 wheelset for and it appears to have gone up to $355, but they are out of stock. I looked at Ribble http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/sp/ro...Ultegra-6700-Clincher-Wheels-Pair/SHIMWHFR615 and they are in stock for $342. That would leave you plenty of money left over for tubeless tires.


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

One of the big mail order places had Hutchinson tubeless tires on sale for like $29. At this price I'd try them. Otherwise the $/mile is ridiculous, and I'd go back to Carbons/Gatorskins w/ tubes.

Normally I'd go for a traditional 28-36h setup, but these have a good rep and the Ultegra cup and cone hubs are way better than most. With I had those instead of the Rolf/Hugi that I have now.


----------



## Andreas_Illesch (Jul 9, 2002)

Have the wh-6700 wheels a welded rim joint (I suppose they have for airtightness).
Is there a noticable imbalance?
How behave these wheels on fast descents in respect of cornering and rough surfaces?


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

*6700 wheel*



Andreas_Illesch said:


> Have the wh-6700 wheels a welded rim joint (I suppose they have for airtightness).
> Is there a noticable imbalance?
> How behave these wheels on fast descents in respect of cornering and rough surfaces?


yes.yes.Corners like a clincher not tubular but lower pressure gives better cornering/rough surfaces, highly recommended.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

I bent front rim so its not heavy duty and only 16hole so its not for off-roading
but good for people who "ride light."


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

I almost bought these recently but got the RS20 instead. I decided that tubeless and half a pound lighter wasn't worth an extra $200+. I'm glad I went this way.


----------



## Andreas_Illesch (Jul 9, 2002)

I just removed my RS20s after one hilly ride because I found them too heavy in that terrain and too imbalanced for fast descents


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

mattotoole said:


> I almost bought these recently but got the RS20 instead. I decided that tubeless and half a pound lighter wasn't worth an extra $200+. I'm glad I went this way.


Tubeless and half a # of rotating mass is a steal for an extra 200-300 bucks

methinks you will regret this decision in time...


----------



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

The 6700's look good to me too although I've seen now 7900's for under $800 (granted not the tubeless ones). Seems like the 7900 CL's are on sale everywhere, just not the TL's.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I forgot to ask the Shimano reps I saw at JORBA Bike Fest over this past weekend... what's the max weight for the wheelset to handle? I'm at 180 lbs


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

tednugent said:


> I forgot to ask the Shimano reps I saw at JORBA Bike Fest over this past weekend... what's the max weight for the wheelset to handle? I'm at 180 lbs


I have never seen posted maximum weights for Shimano wheels. Their hubs definitely do not have weight limits.

I would say that a 16f/20r spoke wheel is pushing it, but I'm sure they will work.


----------



## porttackstart (Nov 8, 2007)

I've been using the wh-6700s since last fall and am very impressed. I run them tubeless on both the road (Hutchinson Intensive) and for cx season (Michelin Mud2). While I'm comfortable running a non-tubeless tire for cross season, I wouldn't run that risk on the road. I have no apprehension about racing them hard for cross season, and I use them for road races where road conditions will be less than ideal (like Battenkill). I'm 160 lbs if that helps


----------



## Sloburu (Mar 23, 2011)

I started at 180 earlier this year now 165 shimano wheels have been great to me. Riding rs80's and DAy wheels.


----------



## cch (Nov 22, 2008)

I have used the Shimano DA tubeless and currently have some Ultegra tubeless that I use as my beater wheels, and Fulcrum Racing Zeros for go fast days.

My Ultegra wheels were a disappointment out of the box--the rear one just would not stay true for more than a couple of rides. I had a local wheelbuilder redo them and they have been awesome ever since. I mention it because I returned an early set of the DA carbon hybrid tubeless for a similar issue. My DA scandium rims were bomber, but the brake tracks wore out in 2 years of riding (though I was 210lbs when I started on them, and rarely cleaned my brake pads). 

The Ultegra wheels with Hutchinson Intensiv 25 tires on them is a great setup for comfort with reasonable performance. I am 175lbs now, and run 90psi in them with no issues. The Ultegra wheels are not as stiff as the Fulcrums, but they ride more comfortably. The Intensivs wear well, which is not the case with other tubeless tire options I have tried.


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

cch said:


> The Ultegra wheels with Hutchinson Intensiv 25 tires on them is a great setup for comfort with reasonable performance. I am 175lbs now, and run 90psi in them with no issues. The Ultegra wheels are not as stiff as the Fulcrums, but they ride more comfortably. The Intensivs wear well, which is not the case with other tubeless tire options I have tried.


How do the Intensivs ride compared to Krylion Carbons or Gatorskins? At least as fast and smooth?


----------



## cch (Nov 22, 2008)

mattotoole said:


> How do the Intensivs ride compared to Krylion Carbons or Gatorskins? At least as fast and smooth?


I find the Intensivs to be great. They give up very little in terms of weight and ride quality to the Hutchinson Fusion 3, but last longer and have a bigger cross-section. I can't directly compare to the Gatorskins, but they feel almost as good as my Conti GP4000s. I would guess that they are not as burly as the Gatorskins, just based on the fact they are not that heavy. While they are marketed as a training tire, I would put them on the racier end of that category.


----------

